# ¿Que bobina uso para un divisor pasivo para graves?



## Laautii (May 13, 2011)

Tengo unos bafles de 2 vias, con graves y agudos. Los tweeters tienen un capacitor. Pero los woofer estan reproduciendo todas las frecuencias, y yo quisiera  que esto no sea asi. Que reproduzcan los graves, o los graves y medios, ya que drivers no tengo. 

Tengo en mis manos unos divisores pyramid de 2 vias 12dB/oct pero que no me funcionaban bien, pero pense que talvez podia usar la bobina que traen incluidas estos divisores. El tema es que poseen 2 bobinas, y por lo que se una sola necesito. Una es bastante mas grande que la otra, y creo uqe esta en serie con la salida para woofer, pero tal vez no sea asi.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (May 16, 2011)

usa el buscador del foro, hay muchísimos post que hablan de eso, pero te voy adelantando que un divisor se calcula, no se pone cualquier bobina y listo...


----------

